# installation concern



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi,

Anybody have any experience installing 54" Tibuon Ray (28 ounce) commercial wallcovering? I have 100 yards to install and am concerned how it wraps. I know to velcro the corners and torch the place (jess kidin) down to get the vinyl to relax. But has anybody installed this type of wallcovering?

Sal


----------

